

Gamifying your sex life - gksnetwork
http://www.guyskeepscore.com/

======
cyphersanctus
Interesting, an HN user has given life to the site that ted nyman described in
his post "The Horrible Future of Social" on October the 30th.
<http://ted.io/the-horrible-future-of-social.html>

------
lantern
I'm curious to see how well they'll do. Amazing; they even have achievements
for holiday sex. <sarcasm>I can't wait to see this site showing up in my
facebook feed...</sarcasm>

